# Portable table saw: Makita vs Bosch



## enricopg (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello, as a hobby builder I have space problem and usually need to handle small wood. I am planning of purchasing a portable table saw and I often look at the following two models:
the makita http://www.rotopino.it/seghe-da-banco,2/
and dthe bosch http://www.rotopino.it/banco-sega-gts-10-xc-2100-w-254-mm-bosch,33748

I don't know if this is a simple answer but, the bosch costs twice the price compared to the makita. I cannot figure out how a beginner like me would feel the difference between the two table saws. I tend towards the bosch. I would feel reassured interms of quality but, if I could just get comparable results from something that costs half the price I would be even happier. Could you please help? thank you Enrico


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not a big difference*

The biggest difference is the price. For your hobby work, I would think the Makita would be fine, but that's just a wild guess.... :yes:

By the way, I own a Bosch 4000, and it's a great portable saw. It was around $900 retail, but I got mine for $550 on sale.

Where are you located? :blink:


----------



## enricopg (Nov 3, 2013)

I am in Italy. I often buy from Axminster though. The fact is that I read many negative reviews of the Makita. Many people state that the machine is not that precise. On the other hand, I suspect that if one costs twice as much as the other, there MUST be a reason...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*precise is a matter of...*

If the arbor is concentric and the blade runs without wobble, then the other factors are the fence or miter guage which can usually be adjusted to eliminate and play or looseness. 

Do the reviews state what the objections are specifically?

The Dewalt is in between in price:
http://www.rotopino.it/sega-da-banco-dw745-dewalt,6017


----------



## enricopg (Nov 3, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> If the arbor is concentric and the blade runs without wobble, then the other factors are the fence or miter guage which can usually be adjusted to eliminate and play or looseness.
> 
> Do the reviews state what the objections are specifically?
> 
> ...


The Dewalt you are referring is in a lower category of tablesaws. More like this one:
http://www.axminster.co.uk/bosch-gts-10-j-table-saw
If you go to the same category of tablesaws, you will find that the Dewalt is even more expensive.

About the reviews, you can read some of them here:
http://www.axminster.co.uk/makita-mlt100-saw-bench
I read some similar reviews in an italian forum as well.
On the other hand, if you go to the Bosch and read the reviews, you will see a completely different story:
http://www.axminster.co.uk/bosch-gts-10-xc-table-saw
Yes, I guess price reflects something in terms of quality.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what about this one*

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-trade-series-aw10bsb2-saw-bench

I am not familiar with these saws, so I know nothing...:blink:
Just seems like the price is between the Bosch and the Makita and it looks pretty stout!


Pretty sour reviews on the Makita. BYW, and great reviews for the Bosch. It's not the same model as my 4000, but the smaller. lighter one we have over here. I used my Bosch 4000 to cut 1/16" X 1/16" tongues on some 1/4" laminated flooring and it work fine. The fence is very accurate and the motor powerful enough to rip 2 x's pressure treated in one pass. 

I don't know about the smaller saw you posted, but I am pleased with the Bosch quailty


----------



## kabyt (Dec 8, 2013)

*Looking at the Bosch*

Thanks for the added info woodnthings. I've been looking at getting the bosch for a while now. It has a ton of positive reviews so am thinking of getting it. I like the fact that it also has extensions available to increase work surface/support a little more.


----------



## enricopg (Nov 3, 2013)

I meant to ask the meaning of BYW in this contest. I searched and could not find ananswer


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm guessing it was a typo. He probably meant BTW not BYW. The t and y are next to each other on the keyboard By The Way.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, a typo*



Old Skhool said:


> I'm guessing it was a typo. He probably meant BTW not BYW. The t and y are next to each other on the keyboard By The Way.


BTW is short for "by the way" which means in addition to. Sorry, :yes:


----------

